# [SOLVED] Broadcom 43b1 driver 3.10.x and up

## gehzumteufel

I just updated my kernel, and in attempting to rebuild the wl module for my wireless card (broadcom 43b1), I am getting these errors. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix?

```
DKMS make.log for b43b1-6.30.223.95 for kernel 3.10.7-gentoo (x86_64)

Fri Aug 23 09:33:15 PDT 2013

/bin/sh: line 0: [: : integer expression expected

/bin/sh: line 0: [: : integer expression expected

Wireless Extension is the only possible API for this kernel version

Using Wireless Extension API

KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd`

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.10.7-gentoo'

CFG80211 API is prefered for this kernel version

Using CFG80211 API

  LD /var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/built-in.o

  CC [M] /var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/shared/linux_osl.o

  CC [M] /var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o

/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_tkip_printstats':

/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:3246:7: warning: passing argument 1 of 'wl->tkipmodops->print_stats' from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:3246:7: note: expected 'struct seq_file *' but argument is of type 'char *'

/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:3249:4: warning: passing argument 1 of 'wl->tkipmodops->print_stats' from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:3249:4: note: expected 'struct seq_file *' but argument is of type 'char *'

/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c: In function 'wl_reg_proc_entry':

/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:3470:2: error: implicit declaration of function 'create_proc_entry' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:3470:22: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:3475:16: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:3476:16: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:3477:16: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/lib/dkms/b43b1/6.30.223.95/build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.10.7-gentoo'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

The driver is the one contained in this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1173761/comments/29

It was working in 3.8.13 fine. There is one other person in the above bug that is having the same issue.

edit//changed title and marked as solved. This build issue pertains to the create_proc_entry being deprecated.Last edited by gehzumteufel on Tue Aug 27, 2013 8:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gehzumteufel

For anyone else with the same driver, you can apply the patch in comment #27 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1157880.

----------

